# brainly - é fácil pronunciar para falantes nativos?



## annazona

Não tenho certeza se este fórum é um bom sítio para fazer este tipo de perguntas, mas tenho de consultar alguém e infelizmente não conheço nenhuns native speakers de português na vida real (ou seja, não online).  

A seguinte palavra: BRAINLY

1) para vocês é fácil pronunciar essa palavra ou não?
2) se ouvissem essa palavra, conseguiriam escrevê-la sem erro?
3) com que associam essa palavra?

Eu suponho que:
1) os falantes nativos de português teriam certa dificuldade em pronunciá-la por causa do agrupamento "NL".
2) seria difícil escrevê-la sem a ver primeiro.
3) associam com a palavra inglesa "brain" (cerébro), mas não necessariamente com alguém que é esperto, inteligente, etc.

O que vocês acham?


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que vai depender do nível de inglês do nativo. Eu não tenho dificuldades nem de pronunciar, nem de escrever, nem de associar a brain, o que é a primeira coisa que eu faço.


----------



## anaczz

Meu inglês nem é tão bom, mas também não vejo dificuldade em entender, pronunciar, soletrar, nem de associar a cérebro, esperteza, inteligência.
Observação: o agrupamento NL  também existe em português (conluio, enlevo, Finlândia), o que não temos é o RL final (girl).


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Meu inglês nem é tão bom, mas também não vejo dificuldade em entender, pronunciar, soletrar, nem de associar a cérebro, esperteza, inteligência.
> Observação: o agrupamento NL  também existe em português (conluio, enlevo, Finlândia), o que não temos é o RL final (girl).



Idem, aspas, aspas
Uma expressão bem portuguesa para dizer 'igualmente'.


----------



## Youngfun

O que os falantes nativos vão pronúnciar é /brei˜li/ e não /breinli/.


----------



## Alentugano

Youngfun said:


> O que os falantes nativos vão pronúnciar é /brei˜li/ e não /breinli/.


/brei˜li/ seria a pronúncia brasileira, acho eu. Em Portugal a pronúncia mais provável será /breinli/, lendo o /n/ à inglesa...


----------



## uchi.m

Os brasileiros vão ter problema, em brainly, no N, da forma que Youngfun e Alentugano explicaram, e o Y final não vai soar como /i:/, talvez como /I/.


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> Os brasileiros vão ter problema, em brainly, no N, da forma que Youngfun e Alentugano explicaram, e o Y final não vai soar como /i:/, talvez como /I/.


Nos tempos de faculdade, minha professora americana, depois de consultar uma fonoaudióloga, disse que você "tem que jogar os cantos do boca direto para os orelhos" para pronunciar esse y.
O mais legal foi ver a cara de felicidade dela quando a classe toda pronunciou _pretty_ "jogando os cantos do boca para os orelhos"!
É isso! É isso!


----------



## uchi.m

Hahahaha


----------



## annazona

Youngfun said:


> O que os falantes nativos vão pronúnciar é /brei˜li/ e não /breinli/.



Pois. Também penso que sim. 
Mas agora a pergunta é: será que isso vai criar um problema na escrita? Será que outras pessoas, ao ouvir isso, não vão conseguir escrever a palavra?


----------



## Vanda

Só se estas pessoas forem estrangeiros. Se forem outros brasileiros e presumindo-se que elas saibam inglês, não.


----------



## annazona

Vanda said:


> Só se estas pessoas forem estrangeiros. Se forem outros brasileiros e presumindo-se que elas saibam inglês, não.



É uma resposta à minha primeira ou à segunda pergunta?


----------



## Youngfun

annazona said:


> Eu suponho que:
> 1) os falantes nativos de português teriam certa dificuldade em pronunciá-la por causa do agrupamento "NL".


Olá annazona!
No Brasil as vogais antes de /n/ se nasalizam, então acho que não fique difícil pronúnciar /ãl, ẽl, ĩl, õl, ũl/ etc. 
Não estou seguro se portugueses o achem difícil.
Acho que o som /nl/ sea difícil de pronúnciar em geral, para nativos de lingua qualquera, e que assimilações são muito comúns em muitas linguas.

Por exemplo, em italiano o /nl/ fica quase sempre assimilado em /ll/ nos compostos ou palavras com prefixos, assim temos _in_ + _leso_ = _illeso_, _in_ + _legale_ = _illegale_ (assimilação que acontence também no inglês _illegal_ e no português _ilegal_). 
Em italiano a tendência à assimilação nas palavras com prefixo é mais forte do que em português, que ainda tem palavras como _conluio_, _enlevo_, etc., em quanto que em italiano qualquera palavra formada de _in_ + _l..._ se assimila em _ill..._ 
Em italiano tem também Finlandia, que tem que se pronunciar /fin'landja/, mas na fala rapida é normal que se assimile em alguma coisa tipo /fil'landia/, e provavelmente com leve nasalização da "i": /fĩl'landia/. 
Ou casos como in Libia que pode ser pronúnciado como /ĩl'libja/.
A mesma coisa acontence com o grupo /nr/, por exemplo _in ritardo_ pode ficar pronúnciado /ĩr'ritardo/.

Até em chinês pode se verificar assimilação do grupo /nl/, por exemplo o déus islamico _Allah_ fica traduzido em chinês como 安拉_ Anla_, porque o _nl_ pode ficar assimilado na pronúncia virando algo similar a /alla/, apertandose à pronuncia original de _Allah_.
O classico caso de assimilação acontence com o fenomeno do 儿化 _Erhua_ (r-coloring), em que /Vn/ + /ɻ/ vira [Vɻ]; e /Vŋ/ + /ɻ/ vira [Ṽɻ]. (V=vogal qualquera)
Assim por exemplo (ignorando os tons): 
公园 [kʊŋ ɥɑn] + r-coloring (儿 [ɻ]) = 公园儿 [kʊŋ ɥɑɻ].
一瓶 [i pʰiŋ] + r-coloring (儿 [ɻ]) = 一瓶儿 [i pʰĩɻ]



anaczz said:


> Meu inglês nem é tão bom, mas também não vejo  dificuldade em entender, pronunciar, soletrar, nem de associar a  cérebro, esperteza, inteligência.
> Observação: o agrupamento NL  também existe em português (conluio,  enlevo, Finlândia), o que não temos é o RL final (girl).


Olá anaczz.
Então vocês teveriam difícultade em pronunciar o italiano _parlare_?

Acho que para falantes não anglofonos não sea dificil soletrar a palavra _brainly_, é simplesmente _brain_ + _ly_.
E acho que um brasileiro (que conheça a palvra _brain_ pelo menos) ouvindo ou pronúnciando /breĩli/ não teveria dificuldade em escrever _brainly_, porque no Brasil /ĩ/ é a pronúncia normal de _in_.



Alentugano said:


> /brei˜li/ seria a pronúncia brasileira, acho eu. Em Portugal a pronúncia mais provável será /breinli/, lendo o /n/ à inglesa...


Olá Alentugano! 
Obrigado pela correçao.
Me inganei com a pronúncia brasileira, achava que em Portugal também se nasalizasse a vogal antes de n.
E a pronúncia lisboeta não seria [brɐinlɨ]?  (approssimando-se ao Cockney ou inglês australiano).
Mas Wikipedia fala que no pt-PT tem assimilação de "nr":


> _honrar_ "to honor" European [õˈʁaɾ]


Então suspeito que a assimilação também possa acontencer com "nl".



uchi.m said:


> Os brasileiros vão ter problema, em brainly, no N, da forma que Youngfun e Alentugano explicaram, e o Y final não vai soar como /i:/, talvez como /I/.


Olá uchi.m!
Mas olha aqui: exactly.
Não sei porque o Y final foi transcrito como /i/ e não como /I/.
E ao meu ouvir, a pronúncia britanica do Y final soa parecido a /ej/.



anaczz said:


> Nos tempos de faculdade, minha professora americana, depois de consultar uma fonoaudióloga, disse que você "tem que jogar os cantos do boca direto para os orelhos" para pronunciar esse y.
> O mais legal foi ver a cara de felicidade dela quando a classe toda pronunciou _pretty_ "jogando os cantos do boca para os orelhos"!
> É isso! É isso!


O que é "jogar os cantos do boca direto para os orelhos"?


----------



## annazona

Youngfun said:


> Olá annazona!
> No Brasil as vogais antes de /n/ se nasalizam, então acho que não fique difícil pronúnciar /ãl, ẽl, ĩl, õl, ũl/ etc.
> Não estou seguro se portugueses o achem difícil.
> Acho que o som /nl/ sea difícil de pronúnciar em geral, para nativos de lingua qualquera, e que assimilações são muito comúns em muitas linguas.



Bem, eu não sou boa na fonética, não consegui bem explicar o que eu acho que será difícil, se calhar realmente não é o "n".
E você é um falante nativo de português brasileiro?


Vanda: O que você queria dizer? Que se forem brasileiros que saibam inglês, vão conseguir escrever a palavra "Brainly"?


----------



## anaczz

Youngfun said:


> Olá anaczz.
> Então vocês teveriam difícultade em pronunciar o italiano _parlare_?
> Não, Youngfun, eu quis dizer que o grupamento rl no final de uma palavra, como em _girl_, não existe em português e traz certa dificuldade na pronúncia.
> 
> 
> O que é "jogar os cantos do boca direto para os orelhos"?


Foi como a professora disse; ela ainda falava muito mal o português. Ela queria dizer "jogar" os cantos da boca na direção das orelhas, como num sorriso forçado.


----------



## Youngfun

annazona said:


> Bem, eu não sou boa na fonética, não consegui bem explicar o que eu acho que será difícil, se calhar realmente não é o "n".
> E você é um falante nativo de português brasileiro?


Não, mas conheço um pouco a fonologia do português nativo, e essa é a coisa mais difícil: pronúnciare vogais nasais.



anaczz said:


> Foi como a professora disse; ela ainda falava muito mal o português. Ela queria dizer "jogar" os cantos da boca na direção das orelhas, como num sorriso forçado.


Obrigado, agora entendi!
Não é mal como técnica. 



anaczz said:


> Não, Youngfun, eu quis dizer que o grupamento rl no final de uma palavra, como em _girl_, não existe em português e traz certa dificuldade na pronúncia.


Entendi, no Brasil o "l" final vira uma semivogal, então tá difícil mesmo. 
Ouvi que o "l" final em Portugal é velarizado, como aquele do inglês, então pode ser que portugueses não têm problemas em pronúnciar girl.


----------



## anaczz

Sim, é verdade, mas alguns portugueses que conheci, residentes em um país de língua inglesa, ao contrário, exageravam um pouco na pronúncia das consoantes não seguidas de vogal, a ponto de os nativos não os entenderem de imediato.


----------

